# Look What Came in the Mail!!!!



## 5thGenFF (Oct 25, 2010)

So after freaking out for 5 days worried if I Passed my NREMT, i got a pretty welcome package in the mail.......







For some back story, I did GREAT in my Basic class, believe i finished with a 103%, but i waited 8 months to take my National. Went into the test SUPER confident and full of Monster energy drink! The test took me 25 minutes, and I left expecting the worst. Spend a week checking PearsonVue's website 3 times a day, and later learned that my neighbor had my package for 2 days!:angry:


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2010)

Next time check the NREMT website. 

Congrats on passing.


----------



## bstone (Oct 25, 2010)

The EMT-I certificate of mine is sitting under my bed, collecting dust. They didn't send me another when I re-upped.


----------



## rhan101277 (Oct 25, 2010)

I don't know if I would post my real name up on the internet, but lots of people do it.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 25, 2010)

I generally try not to, but I recently posted to a Facebook conversation. Opps. On the other hand, does it really matter if you aren't posting something that you're ashamed of? I know Googling my name will bring up a letter to the editor in my undergrad's paper, but mostly other people with the same name as me. Even if you don't overtly post your name, if you're active you've probably provided enough information (location, activities, former employers, schools, etc) that would allow somoene with too much time on their hands track you down.


----------



## fortsmithman (Oct 25, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> I don't know if I would post my real name up on the internet, but lots of people do it.



I'll post it my name is
Arliss P Arbeau


----------



## MrBrown (Oct 25, 2010)

Brown doesn't see the problem, but then again Brown is the blind one 

... Brown's real name is Browneth B Brown.


----------



## Aprz (Oct 25, 2010)

Congratulations.

I wonder what that middle B in Browneth B Brown stands for...?


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 25, 2010)

rhan101277 said:


> I don't know if I would post my real name up on the internet, but lots of people do it.



I'm photoshopping out the patch and printing the pic as we speak.

Mr. Jost can you please post a picture of your NREMT card as well!  h34r:


----------



## clibb (Oct 25, 2010)

SanDiegoEmt7 said:


> I'm photoshopping out the patch and printing the pic as we speak.
> 
> Mr. Jost can you please post a picture of your NREMT card as well!  h34r:



And Social Security card too. While you're at it. Post a picture of yourself and home address. Thank you :excl:


----------



## 5thGenFF (Oct 25, 2010)

Hey my SS number is all yours!

Honestly though, its so easy to get someones name anymore. If someone really wants my identity they are going to get it anyway, so its now or later! I guess some people dream of taking on somones mortgage and car payment!


----------



## SanDiegoEmt7 (Oct 25, 2010)

5thGenFF said:


> I guess some people dream of taking on somones mortgage and car payment!



Or adding to them!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Oct 25, 2010)

5thGenFF said:


> So after freaking out for 5 days worried if I Passed my NREMT, i got a pretty welcome package in the mail.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


congrats!!! you could have passed the test with a 200% and still worry about passing the NR

yay


----------



## JJR512 (Oct 25, 2010)

My real name has always been in my signature, not only here but on pretty much every forum where I'm a member. I've been participating in online forums for over ten years. From time to time, I've posted my address and/or phone number as well.

If someone's going to come to my house for nefarious purposes, what difference does it make if he found my address online and is specifically coming for me, or if he's just some random bad guy who randomly picked my house and has never heard of me?

As far SSNs and other identification info...honestly, good luck with that. I mean, with my credit rating, there's no point in stealing my identity because it isn't going to do you the slightest bit of good. You'd need three cosigners with excellent credit and a $100 deposit to get a $10 loan in my name.


----------



## 5thGenFF (Oct 25, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> You'd need three cosigners with excellent credit and a $100 deposit to get a $10 loan in my name.



Thats what I'm sayin!


----------



## EMSrush (Nov 7, 2010)

Much congratulations, Pneumothorax! You must have been thrilled to finally get that awesome envelope in the mail...!


----------



## FreezerStL (Nov 8, 2010)

Congrats!

After my test I was refreshing the NREMT website every 15 minutes ^_^


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 9, 2010)

JJR512 said:


> If someone's going to come to my house for nefarious purposes, what difference does it make if he found my address online and is specifically coming for me, or if he's just some random bad guy who randomly picked my house and has never heard of me?


There is a sign beside my front door. It says the following:
If you are found here tonight and you do not belong, YOU WILL BE FOUND HERE TOMORROW. 
I give you my personal guarantee that the statement is true, and is backed by either 12 gauge 00buck, .45 ACP, or 9mm hollow point (just depends on which one I grab first). As I said before, I AM GOING TO BE ALIVE at the end of a violent confrontation, no matter if the perp is or not. 


> As far SSNs and other identification info...honestly, good luck with that. I mean, with my credit rating, there's no point in stealing my identity because it isn't going to do you the slightest bit of good. You'd need three cosigners with excellent credit and a $100 deposit to get a $10 loan in my name.


I think at this point that the bank would laugh at me quite hard as they called security to escort me (or whoever was impersonating me) out of their location.


----------



## FrostbiteMedic (Nov 9, 2010)

5thGenFF said:


> So after freaking out for 5 days worried if I Passed my NREMT, i got a pretty welcome package in the mail.......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This may be a little late, but congrats!!!


----------



## Pneumothorax (Nov 13, 2010)

frostbiteEMT said:


> There is a sign beside my front door. It says the following:
> If you are found here tonight and you do not belong, YOU WILL BE FOUND HERE TOMORROW.
> I give you my personal guarantee that the statement is true, and is backed by either *12 gauge 00buck, .45 ACP, or 9mm hollow point* (just depends on which one I grab first). As I said before, I AM GOING TO BE ALIVE at the end of a violent confrontation, no matter if the perp is or not.
> 
> I think at this point that the bank would laugh at me quite hard as they called security to escort me (or whoever was impersonating me) out of their location.



:wub::wub::wub:

lol. 

same here. who ever breaks into my house is seriously screwed LMAOOO


----------



## Hypochondriac (Nov 21, 2010)

So how hard was the NREMT? I'm studying for the NY State exam. Did you use any review sites? So far I'm just going through Brady's review book


----------

